# Driving Quarter Horses?



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Any sane horse can be driven, so you are in luck!! Sorry to hear about your knee.

In the show ring, QH are driven pretty much like they are ridden. No contact. There is a youtube video in one of the threads here in driving of an AQHA class.

I do not understand why anyone wants to drive without blinders, but plenty of people do, so you can. We train in open bridles, but they wear blinder bridles in the stall, bitted up, to learn to wear them, and give to the bit.

Good Luck!! Take care in your healing!
Nancy


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

As what Greentree said, you can surely drive your QH, in fact, it is part of many shows that the AQHA sanctions and is becoming more popular. Many QH have a good sane and sound brain, so I bet your mare would love it. 

I also don't understand why someone would want to drive without blinders but one wreck and they will understand why we use them. I would caution you to think long and hard before deciding not to. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kBD4mrSlH4

The above is Hot Diggity Joe at the 2008 AQHA World Show. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcmryQwf2u4

This one is more recent. I still have hopes that the AQHA will eventually get away from that low head, shuffling trot they have, those horses would look so much better in a more natural gait and movement.


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

I just recently started driving my QH gelding. He took to it amazingly. I was in the cart driving him after only two sessions. It is a blast!
He didn't mind the blinders at all. I have a friend who is having trouble getting her horse (who's actually a QH too) used to the blinders. She said he's fine for the most part but he will not back up with the blinders on. He gets really nervous and actually started rearing. He'll back up fine without the blinders on. She has a few teams of Belgians that she drives and she always uses blinders on them so I think she's going to keep working with him until he gets used to the blinders. I have another friend who had the same problem with backing with the blinders on and she just opted to not use them. It's up to you! I personally just like the looks of blinders on a driving horse...my horse would be fine without them because he's super steady but I like them.
Good luck and I hope your surgery goes well!


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you for your responses/thoughts! I will be trying for her to wear blinders (I'm also very hesitant to drive a horse without them) I was just checking to see if anybody who had a problem horse with this got them used to it or if they drove without. I'm hoping and thinking that she'll have no problem with them but hey- always good to have a backup plan. 

Grey Sorrel - I also hate the shuffling trot and such with a firey passion. lol I'm glad to meet someone else who does! 

Thank you all again and have a wonderful day!


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

I don't know a whole whole lot about driving, but to answer your question yes you can drive your quarter horse! I actually learnt to drive with quarter horses, and one of them was very successful in the show ring. 
Have fun with your mare, and I hope your knee gets healed up soon!


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Incitatus32 said:


> Thank you for your responses/thoughts! I will be trying for her to wear blinders (I'm also very hesitant to drive a horse without them) I was just checking to see if anybody who had a problem horse with this got them used to it or if they drove without. I'm hoping and thinking that she'll have no problem with them but hey- always good to have a backup plan.
> 
> Grey Sorrel - I also hate the shuffling trot and such with a firey passion. lol I'm glad to meet someone else who does!
> 
> Thank you all again and have a wonderful day!


lol absolutely don't like it and I have two registered QH that were taught that lower head carriage, I retrained them to hold their head up in a more natural position and have written several letters to AQHA urging them to get away from that. As we get new judges in, and the older stubborn one's retire, they are asking for a more natural head set, but we have to demand that this practice is done away with.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank goodness someone is doing something to stop this!!!  My mare also does the lower head carriage (not the AQHA severe, but even with her withers for the most part) but she brings it up when she feels the need to. This might sound bad but I just let her hold her head how she feels comfortable having it; she's older and doesn't show so I see no reason to get after her case because she's perfectly good with everything else, but by no means does she do the shuffle steps! lol I'm not affiliated/registered with AQHA but I'm glad to see that people are taking steps to get rid of these practices. They're sickening in my opinion. 

btw is that percheron horse in your avatar yours? (sorry if i got the breed wrong) I have a love for draft horses so I couldn't help but notice!


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes, that is my mare Smoke...she is my go to mare. I have her team mate who is also a Percheron...thank you for your kind comment.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm wanting MY QH to drive. I'm planning on saving up and shipping him to my Amish farrier for drive training next year. I want him to be safe enough for his 10yo son to drive before I get him back, again. Since he knows my horse I should get what I want!
Seriously, driving is so different from riding. IMHO, you have to trust your horse MORE when driving that when riding bc you sit full behind him when he pulls.
Any horse that trots can drive well and QH's make excellent driving horses. The trot pulls evenly, whereas the cart/carriage will jerk when the horse canters while driving.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I agree with you Corporal, I trust this mare with my live quite literally (that might sound kind of cheesy but I don't say that about many horses.) Her canters is god awful but I know that my trainer (along with my mom) will break her to walk trot and do some cantering in the cart in case she should ever spook or break stride our trainer trains the horses to pull consistently through the different gaits so they wouldn't scare themselves even more or get into more trouble. I'm glad to know that others drive their QH's! My trainer left quarter horses a long time ago and now does morgans (and we have a Frisian who we drive) but many people don't drive their QHs around here so I sometimes feel a bit awkward trying to explain to people that I'm teaching my mare to drive.... honestly some people don't believe the QH's can drive...


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Corporal said:


> I'm wanting MY QH to drive. I'm planning on saving up and shipping him to my Amish farrier for drive training next year. I want him to be safe enough for his 10yo son to drive before I get him back, again. Since he knows my horse I should get what I want!
> Seriously, driving is so different from riding. IMHO, you have to trust your horse MORE when driving that when riding bc you sit full behind him when he pulls.
> Any horse that trots can drive well and QH's make excellent driving horses. The trot pulls evenly, whereas the cart/carriage will jerk when the horse canters while driving.


It really depends on several different things Corporal. I have let, but not very often, my Percherons to canter up a hill if it is steep, and in some vehicles I got the jerk that you speak of, where others I did not. It also has to do with the tugs that are attached to the swingletree. 

As for the trust, that goes both ways. You have to trust the animal in front of you and they have to trust you to keep them out of harm or not ask them to do something that isn't safe. I have complete trust in my team and it is an awesome feeling, they have never let me down, they work hard and I can't tell you the feeling I get when we do a good day of teaching or driving.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Interesting.
The ONLY thing I should mention is that some QH's, like mine, get nervous and freeze when frightened. Don't misinterpret this for stubbornness, although mine is also a little lazy.
Just take your time training him.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah I know she's in good hands! I think the only problem she'll have will be the blinders, and I've always joked with my trainer that one day I'm gonna teach my horse to drive and make her take the maiden voyage in the cart so I don't have to get the brunt of any possible attack (jk). (I've always bartered off my work over the years for small stuff off our board, and some training stuff she's helped me with our other horse.) When I got hurt i asked her if she'd be willing to help my mom do this and she said of course.... now if only I could convince her to let me keep a Clydesdale at her place.... hmmmmmm......any ideas on THAT one?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Driving is also the best way to share your horse/s and remain in control. I've driven several QHs and have a team up and coming. Starting with the first this year and will start the second late next year. They are father and son and should be as close to perfectly matched as you can get. Any horse with a sound mind can drive. All of my overnight trail rides were rides where most everyone was driving a vehicle of some sort. Made it really nice for having everything you needed and spending time with those that were riding with you..


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*quater horse driveing.*

hiya i think you have got quite a lot of feed back from drivers with quater horses.
all i can say no question is silly and its great to ask and get feed back.
im sorry to hear about your knee and hope you get well soon.
well i have done the opersite i have a fractured shoulder on my socket but i get through the pain but im healing slowley.
take care and get well soon.
and i hope you get your horse broken to harness.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you! After my surgery a few days ago the doctor came out and said it went better than expected and I could put weight on it so long as it was in a brace. We're starting to work my mare and a few days ago my mom worked with her in the roundpen and we started putting a crupper on. michaelvanessa thank you so much and I hope you get better as well!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*arm and a leg.*



Incitatus32 said:


> Thank you! After my surgery a few days ago the doctor came out and said it went better than expected and I could put weight on it so long as it was in a brace. We're starting to work my mare and a few days ago my mom worked with her in the roundpen and we started putting a crupper on. michaelvanessa thank you so much and I hope you get better as well!


 hiya and you to i had to laugh so i called this one an arm and a leg.
i am geting a lot more movement so i hope to get back in the saddle and also driveing ill wish you all the best and its been nice chating to you.


----------

